# Double Creme Brie



## dragnlaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I have no aversion to purchasing a stores' own brand of products.  I try them and if I like them.. fine!  If not liked, they are still usually OK, I finish and then go back to the other brands.  No big deal, gotta try them.

this week I purchased a "President's Choice" Double Creme Brie.  This is Canada's largest food retailer, so think in terms of - Loblaws, Loblaw Great Food, Dominion, No Frills, Real Canadian Superstore, Provigo, Extra Foods, Your Independent Grocer, Atlantic Superstore, Zehrs Markets, Valu-mart, and Fortinos. (CEO Galen attended Will & Kate's wedding).

They have a few products I like, some not so great but edible, others indistinguishable from other big name products.  I had no problem purchasing this cheese.

It was/is the most disgusting piece of rubbish I have ever had the misfortune to put in my mouth.  Nothing can save this.  Rubber, no taste, even heated in the micro.  Actually stuck to the side of the dish and after soaking still had to use a knife to scrap it off!

Not even sure I will feed it to the chickens - which is where a lot of my cast offs go.  

$7.00 for 200 g (7 oz.)  pituii, pah, phuieeee


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh, that is too bad...I love a good brie and pear tart!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 23, 2014)

Is it my imagination or are President's Choice products going downhill? They used to have really good meatballs in their freezer section. Then they started putting all kinds of crap in them.

I have had bad Brie and Camembert at a number of West Island stores. In fact, the only good stuff I have gotten is from Mourelatos. I mentioned it to someone working near the cheese and it turned out to be the owner. Cheese is his special love and he takes good care of the cheeses.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Is it my imagination or are President's Choice products going downhill? They used to have really good meatballs in their freezer section. Then they started putting all kinds of crap in them.
> 
> I have had bad Brie and Camembert at a number of West Island stores. In fact, the only good stuff I have gotten is from Mourelatos. I mentioned it to someone working near the cheese and it turned out to be the owner. Cheese is his special love and he takes good care of the cheeses.



If you mean their beef ones you are absolutely right. The last ones we bought were not good at all. And they have changed their salsa too.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 24, 2014)

Talk about highjacking a thread, well, I guess it's alright seeing as it was started by me!  

Before Christmas I had heard that Mourelatos had been sold to Dominions.  I looked it up at least 3 or 4 separate times and always the same info. "Yes, it had."

tonight I was looking for it and.....  not there! the closest mention it comes to is the following:-

*Dominion (supermarket) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominion_(supermarket)‎
In 1929 it tried to acquire a stake in Loblaws, but the stock market crashed ended ... Bayview Avenue and Cummer Avenue - Became Mr. Grocer in the 80's, now  ...
Missing: mourelatos*

*Metro Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Inc.‎
Metro is the third largest grocer in Canada, after Loblaw Companies Limited and Sobeys. ... Over a period of 15 months, all Dominion, A&P, Loeb, the Barn and Ultra ... r.l., to acquire all of the issued and outstanding common shares of A&P  ...
Missing: mourelatos*

I copied the above from a google search.  Please note that the two words for Mourelatos were drawn thru!  I cannot find any reference to them having been bought.  and what is that supposed to mean "Missing: mourelatos"???

go figure...


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 25, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> Talk about highjacking a thread, well, I guess it's alright seeing as it was started by me!
> 
> Before Christmas I had heard that Mourelatos had been sold to Dominions. I looked it up at least 3 or 4 separate times and always the same info. "Yes, it had."
> 
> ...


Downtown Mourelatos to shut down Friday


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks Mad Cook, I appreciate your input and efforts!  But unfortunately it was only that one, original store deep in Montreal, that shut and that was a while ago.  They were/had opened other stores around the Montreal area which, to this day, are all thriving.

I was referring to "a buy out/take over of all the stores" done by either Dominions or Metro.  Pretty sure it was Dominion - but I'm guessing in the end it fell thru and so was removed from the info trail on the internet.

I used to shop at the West Island store when they first opened.  Back then it was considered a big place and very 'downtoearth'.  Fantastic prices on vegies and meat.  They have now moved just down the road to an even bigger more modern, almost 'big box' store.  I'm not so enthralled with it now. But they do have a heck of a lot of vegie and fruit choices!  I'm thinking the canned/processed goods are more geared to ethnic.  Like a lot of places you had really better know your prices.  

Bought some chicken there recently that when I got home and started cooking - didn't really smell all that fresh.  Ate it, didn't get sick, but won't buy that again.  Or at least, for the few times I do go into the West Island, I will be be a lot more selective.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2014)

One of the reasons that their produce is cheaper is that they buy "2nd quality" produce. That has nothing to do with quality. It has to do with appearance. I don't like the produce at Loblaws because it's all too uniform. Looks like franken-produce to me.


----------



## lleechef (Mar 26, 2014)

If you want really good French cheese, order from fromages.com.  You won't be disappointed.  I lived in the North of France and there were many cheeses I hadn't had in a long time.......Boulette d'Avesnes, Maroilles, etc.  I found them on this site.  They arrived in perfect condition.  I've ordered from them 3 times.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 26, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> thanks Mad Cook, I appreciate your input and efforts! But unfortunately it was only that one, original store deep in Montreal, that shut and that was a while ago. They were/had opened other stores around the Montreal area which, to this day, are all thriving.
> 
> I was referring to "a buy out/take over of all the stores" done by either Dominions or Metro. Pretty sure it was Dominion - but I'm guessing in the end it fell thru and so was removed from the info trail on the internet.
> 
> ...


It sounded like a family concern so perhaps the family had "died out" or the up-coming younger members weren't interested in joining the business. It's sad when that happens but it seems to be the way of the modern world. Big business and banking are often more attractive to the young than running a family grocery business after a business degree at university.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> It sounded like a family concern so perhaps the family had "died out" or the up-coming younger members weren't interested in joining the business. It's sad when that happens but it seems to be the way of the modern world. Big business and banking are often more attractive to the young than running a family grocery business after a business degree at university.


It does seem to be a family company.

What I have seen here is the third generation can't agree on how to run the company.


----------

